# Flex Pay (cash out) vs Weekly payments



## ubernotes (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi there,

I suppose there isn’t any commission or other fees for requesting Flex. However, I don’t get why Uber doesn’t do Flex Pay automatically for all drivers?! Why would someone prefer a weekly payment than the other quicker method?

cheers


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The single weekly payments suit me as they are convenient and help with weekly budgeting. I’m used to receiving pay once a fortnight so weekly payments in fact feel frequent.

I can see why Uber makes these arrangements something drivers need to opt into given that there’s a delay between when the rider has the trip charged to their credit card and when Uber receives payment from the credit card company.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Jack Malarkey said:


> charged to their credit card and when Uber receives payment from the credit card company.


Same day settlement is quite common these days Jack. I reckon it's a fair bet that Uber wants their hands on the money asap and receive it the same day.


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

It is all about cash flow and budget management. I choose weekly as it suits my budget and cash flow management.

Uber maybe just want to attract more quick cash new drivers to sign up


----------

